
Things I Won’t Work With: Dimethylcadmium (2013) - rishabhd
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2013/05/08/things_i_wont_work_with_dimethylcadmium
======
gonzo
Read the whole set:

[http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/category/thing...](http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/category/things-
i-wont-work-with)

Especially the one on FOOF.
[http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2010/02/23/thi...](http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2010/02/23/things_i_wont_work_with_dioxygen_difluoride)

